# rain and gobbling question



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

After all the rain last night does it make turkeys not gobble in the morning? Maybe a dumb question but iv had them gobble every morning until this morning. Its raining a little now and I'm n a blind watchn my decoys in the field. I think ill sit here till 11 or so. Is that prob the best idea? Thanks


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Sure just wait it out a while. Turkeys can surprise you.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree, they can come in quiet anytime...just be ready for them. Good Luck


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

Should I continue to call at all or just sit and wait? This is only my 2nd season and haven't got one yet. Thanks


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice light yelps every now and then.....turkeys love open fields during a rain
Stay till noon if you can
Good luck

Rich


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks. Its getn nice out now. I saw 2 hens so far but afraid of decoys I think. I knew I shouldn't have put out this pretty boy. Its scared away more birds than anything so far. There was a very big tom seen twice on this farm so I figured I'd put it out


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Fields or open area's(power lines,old roadway's,gas well"s) are usually good after or during rainy periods. I believe the noise of the rain on the forest floor(noise) makes them more weary and they feel safer where they can see in the fields. Also they strut for more visibilty to other birds and dry off in the breeze/sun after the rain. As far as gobbling weather front's seem to shut them down a bit but if the front passes and the weather clears up they seem to get very vocal and gobble more IMO. Stay at it and you should have your chance to bag one. That "big" tom will be more vulnerable later in the season as he lose's his hens Good Luck!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

One of my best, and most memorable days, was when the forecast for a possible rain "shower" first thing in the morning. I did take my camo raingear just in case. I set up across a small ravine from a treed gobbler I heard while walking into the woods, back against a huge oak tree. Made a couple yelps to which he responded immediately still in the tree. Then all hell broke loose-worst thunderstorm I ever saw and I'm in the woods, a long way from the truck. It went on for about an hour and must have dumped two inches of rain in that time. The ravine had a small river flowing down it by the time it quit. That turkey stayed in the tree for the entire storm and gobbled every time the thunder clapped-which was a lot! Abt. an hour after it stopped he finally pitched down, came my way, peeked over a fallen tree at 25 yds, and I shot the tree! No turkey, but what an experience!


----------

